# Another big project- a surprise



## David Hill (Jun 20, 2021)

Wasn’t sure where to post— will be working with wood ——
Thursday the 17th (eve of our 44th anniversary), I get a phone call after 11 pm, asking if I was the owner of a place in Port O’Connor— was the Fire Chief (oh crap!! =sinking feeling), calling to explain that a fire had occurred at our other house (no one was there real recently)
Seems the deck had caught on fire at the back corner where the big pipe bbq pit “was”. It sat on sort of an extension out from deck proper— anyway that part was worst and about 6-8 ft of main deck and under supports got burnt badly.
Thankful to passersby that took the hose below and started putting it out.
Real mystery tho, haven’t used that pit in months & Chief not sure either how it would have started— were no coals in grill. Still oh so thankful that’s sll there was.
Have since made 3 trips, damage assess, and moving in wood to rebuild. Won’t be a pit there, and will add a little more room plus adding a lift.
Haven’t thought much of insurance— big deductible and they’re usually not receptive to owner doing his own work— we’ll see.
“Nice” to have my weekends planned for me now.
Did I say lumber was high?

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 20, 2021)

looks like you were lucky

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 20, 2021)

Well that sucks. Nice to have a project to keep you busy but you always hope it's one you wanted to do, not one you have to do. 

Are there rentals in the area? A friend of mine up the road owns a condo. They're snowbirds so are gone over the winter months. The condos on either side were rented out occasionally. One May they returned to find their BBQ filthy, greasy, etc. Renters had been climbing around the partition on the shared deck and using his BBQ while they were gone. I guess the renters just assumed all the condos were rentals and the one next door had a BBQ so they decided they could use it. They also brought all my friends deck chairs over to the other deck.

The old concept we were brought up under "That if it doesn't belong to you, you can't use it without getting permission" has been lost on a large percentage of the population.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Deputydawg (Jun 20, 2021)

Thats very strange! Glad it didn't get the house. 

Was just down that way a couple days ago at a buddys place in seadrift. Didn't do well at all. To fresh in the bay and we didn't even try to go offshore after hearing how dirty it was. Might be a good time to work on the house.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 20, 2021)

Man you were lucky. Glad it wasn't worse but still a PITA and expensive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 20, 2021)

Man, so glad it didn't spread to the house, it could have been much worse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2021)

Dang Doc, that sucks but I'm glad the deck was all that got burned.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 20, 2021)

Tony said:


> Dang Doc, that sucks but I'm glad the deck was all that got burned.


Me too —— but did “burn” the waller too!


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 20, 2021)

replace it with cedar and we can revise the guy's name in the commercial from Dick to Doc! Oh wait Doc's in there!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## David Hill (Jun 20, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Well that sucks. Nice to have a project to keep you busy but you always hope it's one you wanted to do, not one you have to do.
> 
> Are there rentals in the area? A friend of mine up the road owns a condo. They're snowbirds so are gone over the winter months. The condos on either side were rented out occasionally. One May they returned to find their BBQ filthy, greasy, etc. Renters had been climbing around the partition on the shared deck and using his BBQ while they were gone. I guess the renters just assumed all the condos were rentals and the one next door had a BBQ so they decided they could use it. They also brought all my friends deck chairs over to the other deck.
> 
> The old concept we were brought up under "That if it doesn't belong to you, you can't use it without getting permission" has been lost on a large percentage of the population.



Lots of rentals around there, depends what they want. I do rent mine, neighbor next door does too. His has 5 bdr I think, mine has 3.
- but lots of beds.


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 20, 2021)

I'm innocent - Unfortunately haven't been there in 6 years. With MOm in hospital a couple of times it's been hard for him to go!

I'll have to ask = how's the big pipe bbq?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 20, 2021)

David Hill said:


> Wasn’t sure where to post— will be working with wood ——
> Thursday the 17th (eve of our 44th anniversary), I get a phone call after 11 pm, asking if I was the owner of a place in Port O’Connor— was the Fire Chief (oh crap!! =sinking feeling), calling to explain that a fire had occurred at our other house (no one was there real recently)
> Seems the deck had caught on fire at the back corner where the big pipe bbq pit “was”. It sat on sort of an extension out from deck proper— anyway that part was worst and about 6-8 ft of main deck and under supports got burnt badly.
> Thankful to passersby that took the hose below and started putting it out.
> ...


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 20, 2021)

David Hill said:


> Lots of rentals around there, depends what they want. I do rent mine, neighbor next door does too. His has 5 bdr I think, mine has 3.
> - but lots of beds.


Yeah, 5 will get you 10 a renter decided to use your BBQ and cleaned it after but lost an ember down into your deck.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 20, 2021)

Very disappointing above all to you, I'm sure. So sorry to hear of this needless damage! Lumber prices are absurd right now. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 21, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> I'm innocent - Unfortunately haven't been there in 6 years. With MOm in hospital a couple of times it's been hard for him to go!
> 
> I'll have to ask = how's the big pipe bbq?



Bbq pit none the worse for wear— was only 8-9 ft drop.
It’ll reside on the ground now.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 27, 2021)

Pics of the demo:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Jun 27, 2021)

Now the new posts— 8x8 , 12 footers. Adding in so there are 5 at present. Did I say they’re heavy?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Jun 27, 2021)

My dad had a deck around his house. It was made of Cedar. He replaced it with that pressed plastic stuff that looks like wood. No more fire hazard.

Alan


----------



## David Hill (Jun 28, 2021)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> My dad had a deck around his house. It was made of Cedar. He replaced it with that pressed plastic stuff that looks like wood. No more fire hazard.
> 
> Alan



Hmmm, plastic, Texas heat—- Salvador Dali comes to mind (remembering painting of melting clock)

That and realizing the deck is 2x6’s — not 5/4 deck boards.


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Jun 29, 2021)

It's been good for about 9 years now in Kerrville. It's some kind of composite, I can't remember the brand name. It used to be more expensive than lumber... I don't know about now, might be cheaper...

Alan


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 29, 2021)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> It's been good for about 9 years now in Kerrville. It's some kind of composite, I can't remember the brand name. It used to be more expensive than lumber... I don't know about now, might be cheaper...
> 
> Alan


Is it "TREX©"


----------



## David Hill (Jul 3, 2021)

Feeling blessed beyond measure and tired. I’m fortunate to haxe great friends that just showed up to help with our deck project ( we had a fire of suspicious origin two weeks ago), I’vot good ar asking for help — their assistance let us get done in hours what would’ve taken days or weeks. Also geatly blessed eith caring and helpful family.
If you saw earlier pics—- this is a GREAT improvement.

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | Sincere 3


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Jul 3, 2021)

Looks good! When's the fish fry?

Alan

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 3, 2021)

is that a blue lighter on the steps?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 4, 2021)

Texas-sized!!!


----------



## David Hill (Jul 4, 2021)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> Looks good! When's the fish fry?
> 
> Alan


Not this week! Later this summer….


----------



## David Hill (Jul 4, 2021)

We really got in gear and took advantage of some cooler than usual July weather. Got it done!!! All we’re lacking is some slats to go inbetween rail supports…. That will be a later trip after I recover from busting my butt. Very blessed to have unexpected help from friends/family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Jul 4, 2021)

From "burned" to "Good as new" in 14 days is no small feat. 

Alan

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## David Hill (Jul 17, 2021)

Well, it's done!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 17, 2021)

Looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 17, 2021)

I'm leaning towards what others have said, somebody may have helped themselves and didn't know they left some embers burning but my experience in building inspection has another scenario. 

1) The BBQ/Fire pit being used over the deck, constantly exposing it to very high heat, over time lowering the temp needed to start combustion. Enough pyrolysis and just 200˚f could ignite it. Then, 
2) Any new, low E coated windows around, on yours or an adjacent house? I've seen these reflect the sun like a parabolic mirror so intensely that it melts the vinyl siding on adjacent house so badly, you'd swear there was a fire.

PS, you southerners with your; No frost line footings, make me nuts.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Jul 17, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> I'm leaning towards what others have said, somebody may have helped themselves and didn't know they left some embers burning but my experience in building inspection has another scenario.
> 
> 1) The BBQ/Fire pit being used over the deck, constantly exposing it to very high heat, over time lowering the temp needed to start combustion. Enough pyrolysis and just 200˚f could ignite it. Then,
> 2) Any new, low E coated windows around, on yours or an adjacent house? I've seen these reflect the sun like a parabolic mirror so intensely that it melts the vinyl siding on adjacent house so badly, you'd swear there was a fire.
> ...



No coated windows or windows anywhere near where pit was. It was there when we bought place & no one that I know of had used in months.— Didn’t mean I liked it.
Frost line??? Only one I worry about is in the freezer.
Do I detect a hint of envy there? Just poking a little.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 17, 2021)

David Hill said:


> Well, it's done!!
> 
> View attachment 212726
> 
> ...


Congrats! Bet you are happy that is behind you! Looks great! Chuck


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Jul 17, 2021)

Hide the dern BBQ pit while you're gone. 

Alan


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 17, 2021)

Looks great! I love it when people get together like that for a greater cause, very cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 17, 2021)

David Hill said:


> No coated windows or windows anywhere near where pit was. It was there when we bought place & no one that I know of had used in months.— Didn’t mean I liked it.
> Frost line??? Only one I worry about is in the freezer.
> Do I detect a hint of envy there? Just poking a little.


A "hint of envy"? No, more like 48 inches worth... The depth we have to dig to get our damned footings below it. Though you guys probably have some serious requirements regarding hurricane uplift prevention too, if you're within a certain distance of the coast. 

Reflection heating from the windows could be from a house 200 feet away or more. Aside from windows the large sliding glass patio doors can be even worse. You could keep an eye on that area when you're there, to see if there is a concentrated bright spot moving across it. Though it may only be exposed at a certain time of the year, as the sun moves with the seasons. 

Looks like you got a nice improvement though and some bonding time with friends and family. You always know who cares and who doesn't when there's trouble to be dealt with.


----------



## David Hill (Jul 17, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> A "hint of envy"? No, more like 48 inches worth... The depth we have to dig to get our damned footings below it. Though you guys probably have some serious requirements regarding hurricane uplift prevention too, if you're within a certain distance of the coast.
> 
> Reflection heating from the windows could be from a house 200 feet away or more. Aside from windows the large sliding glass patio doors can be even worse. You could keep an eye on that area when you're there, to see if there is a concentrated bright spot moving across it. Though it may only be exposed at a certain time of the year, as the sun moves with the seasons.
> 
> Looks like you got a nice improvement though and some bonding time with friends and family. You always know who cares and who doesn't when there's trouble to be dealt with.


You're correct about post depth and hurricanes---original posts were 6-7 feet down, deepest I could go was 5 ish. Should be enough, If it's blowing that hard or flowing that much---I ain't gonna be there.


----------



## David Hill (Jul 17, 2021)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> Hide the dern BBQ pit while you're gone.
> 
> Alan


It'll be onda ground!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

